# le sinistre est un dieux vivant !!!!



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

A tous les sinistrés du bulbe qui n'ont pas encore trouvé assez de ressources intellectuelles pour tomber éperdument amoureux, ou amoureuse de moi.... je dédie mon 10 000 post dans ce lieu de perdition.

Encore une fois j'invite ceux qui le veulent à venir me prêter allégeance ici.


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Décembre 2005)

Quoi ??? :afraid::afraid::afraid:

Bon, aller, j'vais m'coucher.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

sonny a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois j'invite ceux qui le veulent à venir me prêter allégeance ici.


AMOK !!! Sort de ce corps !!! :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois j'invite ceux qui le veulent à venir me prêter allégeance ici.



Ca va pas la tête !


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *A tous les sinistrés du bulbe qui n'ont pas encore trouvé assez de ressources intellectuelles* pour tomber éperdument amoureux, ou amoureuse de moi.... je dédie mon 10 000 post dans ce lieu de perdition.
> 
> Encore une fois j'invite ceux qui le veulent à venir me prêter allégeance ici.




Ah, bah non alors...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Mobyduck (18 Décembre 2005)

Tu crois qu'il va apprécier??


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois qu'il va apprécier??



Qui? Lui?


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

Bon alors c'est quoi les conditions ?
Une allégeance ça s'affiche : quoi, comment, ou ?
Une allégeance ça se monnaye : combien, quand ?

Restant à votre disposition, etc, etc...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A tous les sinistrés du bulbe qui n'ont pas encore trouvé assez de ressources intellectuelles pour tomber éperdument amoureux, ou amoureuse de moi.... je dédie mon 10 000 post dans ce lieu de perdition.
> 
> Encore une fois j'invite ceux qui le veulent à venir me prêter allégeance ici.



Tu peux te la secouer avec la pince à sucre...


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

Zêtes pas drôles....


*Moi, Pierrou, Misérable nioubie sadomasochiste en armure, déclare céans prêter allégeance au sieur Sonnyboy, Détenteur de l'Ordre macgéen du plus grand Ferrero Rocher cynique, classe 1. * 

Mais il peut toujours se la foutre sur l'oreille pour que je tombe le futal sur commande, cela dit ( cette armure est un bordel à enlever ! ):rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A tous les sinistrés du bulbe qui n'ont pas encore trouvé assez de ressources intellectuelles pour tomber éperdument amoureux, ou amoureuse de moi.... je dédie mon 10 000 post dans ce lieu de perdition.
> 
> Encore une fois j'invite ceux qui le veulent à venir me prêter allégeance ici.



Je t'aime d'autant plus que je t'ai détesté autrefois et, revenu de mon erreur, je plains ceux qui ne verront jamais rien d'autre en toi que sonnyboy.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Fouette le quand même avec ton sexe me dit mon père...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fouette le quand même avec ton sexe me dit mon père...



Abruti©.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Qui te l'a dit ?


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Décembre 2005)

Je croyais que LE GRAND, c'était AMOK, je suis perdu... sui veut bien tout expliquer pour les nioub' ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Je le remplace modestement quand il est trop occupé par ses nombreuses femmes...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je le remplace modestement quand il est trop occupé par ses nombreuses femmes...



Et mythomane avec ça... Tu n'es JAMAIS modeste.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Mais qui te l'a dit enfin ?

Tu me connais bien coquine !


----------



## juju palavas (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A tous les sinistrés du bulbe qui n'ont pas encore trouvé assez de ressources intellectuelles pour tomber éperdument amoureux, ou amoureuse de moi.... je dédie mon 10 000 post dans ce lieu de perdition.
> 
> Encore une fois j'invite ceux qui le veulent à venir me prêter allégeance ici.




Ben voilà t'es content de toi t'a fait carrierre a mac g


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu me connais bien coquine !



Un poreau pour la route ? :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Non j'ai pas le temps, je dois aller fouetter mon jeune adonis !


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

Bande de cochonnes, ça m'excite ça ! 
:rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Et lui là ?

Il en vient ou il y va ?!


----------



## Fulvio (18 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dis mon salami ?
> Tu mets un *X* à Dieux au singulier pour aiguiser la convoitise et susciter l'envie, ou bien tu es un Chanzélizé à toi tout seul ??
> :love:



Ah mais c'est le X qui est en trop ?! je croyais que c'était le I, et j'me disais aussi "un deux vivant, mais qu'est-ce qu'il raconte ?"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Putain Sonny t'as de la chance mon gars : il m'est arrivé *exactement le contraire !*
> :rateau:



Faut-il en déduire que tu en conçois du dépit ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Si oui, il a raison.

Car le Doc c'est le doc.

Y a avant et aprés.


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fouette le quand même avec ton sexe me dit mon père...



Et le voilà qui nous joue les grands hommes. Remarque, Sonnyboy dans le rôle de l'homme qui rit, ça devrait pas être trise  Ou alors les travailleus de l'amer ? en train de réparer la machine à vapeur de la Durande.  

Bon, je vais pas devenir hugolâtre non plus.


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois j'invite ceux qui le veulent à venir me prêter allégeance ici.



Moi, tout ce qui est allégé, 0% etc. c'est pas mon truc.


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

Piétine moi sauvagement avec tes hauts talons jusqu'à épuisement du stock....

Goudrone moi la patrimoine génétique jusqu'à en perdre le noyaux de mes joyeuses 

'tain....

T'est pas à la hauteur Sonny....tu t'épuises vite


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

C'est vrai.

C'est plus ce que c'était, c'est probablement parce que je consacre mes forces à autre chose.


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai.
> 
> C'est plus ce que c'était, c'est probablement parce que je consacre mes forces à autre chose.




Reviens aux sources du plaisirs...

Souvient toi...

La première fois....

Tes jambes tremblaient, ton coeur battait fort, ton slip était trempe....

Gnarf...

Et le retour à la maison, avec les doigts humides que tu n'as pas lavé pendant 3 jours......    

'tain de jeunesse


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Reviens aux sources du plaisirs...
> 
> Souvient toi...
> 
> ...



Si tu savais comme je me souviens !!!
Heureusement, les évènements m'aident à me souvenir.


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

Mouarf....

Comme si c'était hier...

Santé :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

instant Kodak émotions là ?


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> instant Kodak émotions là ?




Parfois je demande ce qu'elles sont devenues


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2005)

poésie quand tu nous tiens :love:


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> poésie quand tu nous tiens :love:



Si ce n'est que la poésie


----------



## reineman (18 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> poésie quand tu nous tiens :love:



cé vé toé?


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> cé vé toé?


c'est pas ici qu'on raconte sa vie  

ici on dit juste qu'on aime sonny  ( ou pas ... mais bon )


----------



## reineman (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai.
> 
> C'est plus ce que c'était, c'est probablement parce que je consacre mes forces à autre chose.



ton manche..de guitare?


----------



## MACcossinelle (18 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ici on dit juste qu'on aime sonny



ah c'est là, alors dans ce cas là...
enfin...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Je l'avais délaissé jusque là...
Mais ça revient ces jours derniers...


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est là, alors dans ce cas là...
> enfin...


ouala faut s'affirmer 
il nous donne l'occasion de lui dire ce qu'on n'a jamais osé lui dire  ( c'est noël )

sautons sur l'occasion :rateau:


----------



## reineman (18 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ici qu'on raconte sa vie
> 
> ici on dit juste qu'on aime sonny  ( ou pas ... mais bon )


tu sais sonny...faut pas trop en faire!...c'est juste un p'tit mecton de un metre cinquante deux avec des tiags ,un jean neige,un bandana, et un perfecto lardé de badges trust 'antisocial',certes, bien teigneux quand on reluque de trop pres son chopper à guidon torsadé...mais sinon, c'est un doux agnelet qui sanglote en écoutant du Renaud...allez manu vas pas te tailler les veines!.ta ta ta!
faut pas en avoir peur...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Bien, bien, bien...

Je vais y aller moi...

C'est l'heure...:rose:


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> tu sais sonny...faut pas trop en faire!...c'est juste un p'tit mecton de un metre cinquante deux avec des tiags ,un jean neige,un bandana, et un perfecto lardé de badges trust' ,antisocial', bien teigneux quand on reluque de trop pres son chopper à guidon torsadé.
> faut pas en avoir peur...


tu dis ça mais tu m'as demandé s'il avait une adresse msn y'a quelques jours  

moi aussi je sais le faire


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> tu sais sonny...faut pas trop en faire!...c'est juste un p'tit mecton de un metre cinquante deux avec des tiags ,un jean neige,un bandana, et un perfecto lardé de badges trust' ,antisocial', bien teigneux quand on reluque de trop pres son chopper à guidon torsadé...mais sinon, c'est un doux agnelet qui sanglote en écoutant du Renaud...allez manu vas pas te tailler les veines!.ta ta ta!
> faut pas en avoir peur...



Jean neige j'ai plus...

Bandana j'ai jamais eu...

le reste ça va...


----------



## reineman (18 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu dis ça mais tu m'as demandé s'il avait une adresse msn y'a quelques jours
> 
> moi aussi je sais le faire




j'voulais savoir le nom de son groupe de rockabilly!


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu dis ça mais tu m'as demandé s'il avait une adresse msn y'a quelques jours
> 
> moi aussi je sais le faire



Putain même les mecs...

djimimerdix@hotmail.com

minou...
vient seul avec du gel...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> tu sais sonny...faut pas trop en faire!...c'est juste un p'tit mecton de un metre cinquante deux avec des tiags ,un jean neige,un bandana, et un perfecto lardé de badges trust 'antisocial',certes, bien teigneux quand on reluque de trop pres son chopper à guidon torsadé...mais sinon, c'est un doux agnelet qui sanglote en écoutant du Renaud...allez manu vas pas te tailler les veines!.ta ta ta!
> faut pas en avoir peur...



En fait renaud m'en tape et le chopper aussi...

reste quoi les boots...
Ok...


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

tiens, je croyais que les fils de "je fete mes 5000/8000/10000 & co" etait interdit....


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais là c'est moi, donc on peut s'attendre à une certaine qualité, t'as qu'à voir d'ailleur, y a eu du savoureux là !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2005)

10 000?
Je ne dirais qu'un mot


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2005)

Et ce qui est remarquable, c'est plus je reçois du vert, plus je poste, moins j'ai de points disco !!

Un truc de dingue !!!!!

Je suis verni comme type... heureusement qu'il y a quelques compensations.


----------



## krystof (19 Décembre 2005)

Et sinon, ça va ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2005)

Ben oui ça va pas mal et toi ? 

On se fait une petite orgie un de ces 4 ?

Tout le monde va bien ?


----------



## krystof (19 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui ça va pas mal et toi ?
> 
> On se fait une petite orgie un de ces 4 ?
> 
> Tout le monde va bien ?




Ça va très bien.

Petite orgie avec grand plaisir. Quelque chose de sobre, comme d'habitude


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça va très bien.
> 
> Petite orgie avec grand plaisir. Quelque chose de sobre, comme d'habitude


 
Oui, tout dans la simplicité.

Faut reprendre notre ancien rythme :

- Whisky
- Whisky
- Vin
- Cote de boeuf
- vin
- vin
- Grappa
- Grappa
- Grappa

Dodo, avec "l'auberge du cul tourné" à coté parce qu'on ronfle...


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

Moi ce que j'aime bien, chez Sonny, c'est comment les fils qu'il déclenche sombrent en quelques posts dans les abysses de la connerie la plus graveleuse et la plus inquiétante... :rateau:

Ca redonne foi en l'humanité, quoi ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j'aime bien, chez Sonny, c'est comment les fils qu'il déclenche sombrent en quelques posts dans les abysses de la connerie la plus graveleuse et la plus inquiétante... :rateau:


il n'y arriverai pas seul , heureusement que d'autres sont là pour l'épauler


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

Juste une remarque, étant un amateur de grappa en fin de repas mon expérience me dit qu'on ne peut s'arrêter à un nombre impaire


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2005)

Tu sais bien que notre bon Sonny est un anti conformiste !


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

j'apporterai même une précision, si tu le permets, cher Moquette...

On s'arrête pas à un nombre impair, et encore moins inférieur à 8 ou 10 :rateau:

Putain c'est bon la grappa ! :love:


----------



## Luc G (19 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Juste une remarque, étant un amateur de grappa en fin de repas mon expérience me dit qu'on ne peut s'arrêter à un nombre impaire



J'aurais parié que ton expérience te disait qu'on s'arrêtait quand on était incapable de faire la différence entre un nombre pair et un nombre impair, à moins que ce ne soit quand on était incapable de faire la différence entre un nombre.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

Ça dépend des restos, y a ceux qui reprennent les verres au fur et à mesure, et ceux qui les laissent


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend des restos, y a ceux qui reprennent les verres au fur et à mesure, et ceux qui les laissent


Pour ça qu'il faut prendre direct la bouteille, sans verre !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là c'est moi, donc on peut s'attendre à une certaine qualité



'scuse, j'avais pas remarqué....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'scuse, j'avais pas remarqué....




*Pourquoi*
tu mets des   ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pourquoi*
> tu mets des   ?



c'est un vieux reflexe....des fois, je me surprends a mettre des smileys....
bah, c'est comme ça....faudrait que je me surveille...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Juste une remarque, étant un amateur de grappa en fin de repas mon expérience me dit qu'on ne peut s'arrêter à un nombre impaire


C'est un nombre de bouteilles je crois...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2005)

En fait pour être exact, Krystof je sais pas, mais moi en vieillissant j'aime moins les alcools blanc...

Maintenant je me découane plutot la tronche au cognac...

ça "fait mieux" en plus non ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

Y a une solution alternative : tu demande la plus chère au sommelier, elle est en générale ambrée. Pis quand tu reçois l'addition tu referas la noce beaucoup plus tard dans l'année.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'scuse, j'avais pas remarqué....



Va comprendre pourquoi, ça ne m'étonne même pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2005)

On fait une sacrée équipe !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On fait une sacrée équipe !!!



Je dirais même plus : quelle belle paire !


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On fait une sacrée équipe !!!


vous donnez des cours ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus : quelle belle paire !



de couilles....


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

Bande de dévergondés...; vous mériteriez une coloscopie au sabre laser


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bande de dévergondés...; vous mériteriez une coloscopie au sabre laser




*Et toi une coloscopie*
au gode ceinture


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Un cadeau de la part de mère Noël sans doute ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un cadeau de la part de mère Noël sans doute ...


*Tu penses que la mère Noel*
est une gourmande aux envies exotiques ?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Bah elle suce pas que des pastilles pour la gorge ...












Les glaçons aussi !


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah elle suce pas que des pastilles pour la gorge ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:love: my name is Iceman :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

C'est donc toi qu'on voit cracher des boules de neige dans le fil d'à côté ?


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc toi qu'on voit cracher des boules de neige dans le fil d'à côté ?




Chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttt


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

haaa.....la mere Noel................


----------



## quetzalk (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> haaa.....la mere Noel................




Râaaa ! laissez-moi le croupion !!!   :hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

Heu, c'est pas hors charte çà??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Heu, c'est pas hors charte çà??




*Justement non*
c'est jamais rien qu'une dinde...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2005)

quelqu'un aurait l'adresse de mère noël? nan, juste comme ça.

Pöv Sonnyboy, l'a l'air bien seul


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Justement non*
> c'est jamais rien qu'une dinde...




Princess Tatav??


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

olivierwayfinder a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un aurait l'adresse de mère noël? nan, juste comme ça.
> 
> Pöv Sonnyboy, l'a l'air bien seul


 
On est jamais aussi seul qu'au milieu de plein de monde.

Si tu le sais pas encore, profite.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Râaaa ! laissez-moi le croupion !!!   :hein:



....



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Heu, c'est pas hors charte çà??



Mais non, mais non....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, mais non....




*Regarde bien*
elle ne s'enfonce rien dans la charte.






:rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Regarde bien*
> elle ne s'enfonce rien dans la charte.
> 
> 
> ...




effectivement, cependant, si besoin est, j'ai.....


----------



## sofiping (20 Décembre 2005)

juste pour équilibrer  

Je mate un peu et je sors  ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> juste pour équilibrer
> 
> Je mate un peu et je sors  ...





j'ai failli faire de meme, mais bon...

 sofi....


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

putain j'aime les père Noël homosexuels dans la paille ! 
dès le matin, ça fait quand même un choc !


----------



## La SAGEsse (20 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> putain j'aime les père Noël homosexuels dans la paille !



Pourquoi homosexuel?


----------



## La SAGEsse (20 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> putain j'aime les père Noël dans la paille !
> dès le matin, ça fait quand même un choc !


Moi, dès le matin ça me fait du bien ! :love::love::love:

*Merci, Sofiping.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi homosexuel?



Ben disons que ...
d'ahbitude, enfin, d'habitude je sais pas, mais souvent ...dans certain film....ben, enfin voila....


puis bon, laisse le rever.....


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi homosexuel?


Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, mais non....




Elle a un joli bonnet...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Qui ?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Qui ?



Elle va prendre froid...


----------



## krystof (20 Décembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> juste pour équilibrer
> 
> Je mate un peu et je sors  ...




C'est bien le père noël. Il a le bout rouge...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

VU le mec je pense même que c'est le Père Noel vert... j'me comprends...


----------



## krystof (20 Décembre 2005)

Moi aussi, j'te comprends


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (20 Décembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, j'te comprends



moi pas !


----------



## krystof (20 Décembre 2005)

Petit Papa Noel a dit:
			
		

> moi pas !




Oui bah toi, quand tu descendras du ciel, avec des jouets par milliers, n'oublie pas de tomber le futal...


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (20 Décembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui bah toi, quand tu descendras du ciel, avec des jouets par milliers, n'oublie pas de tomber le futal...



ce doit etre douloureux, non?


----------



## krystof (20 Décembre 2005)

Petit Papa Noel a dit:
			
		

> ce doit etre douloureux, non?




De tomber le futal ? Non, il ne me semble pas.


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (20 Décembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> De tomber le futal ? Non, il ne me semble pas.



alors qu'il en soit ainsi


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

Nonon, le tombage de futal, on s'y habitue :rateau:
A partir d'un moment, toutes les connexions nerveuses sont coupées


----------



## La SAGEsse (20 Décembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> juste



Hummmm...
Si je pouvais être un brin de paille... :rose:


----------



## Nobody (20 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hummmm...
> Si je pouvais être un brin de paille... :rose:



Ben oui... Les brins de paille, ça pique.

 :hein:


----------



## sonnygirl (20 Décembre 2005)

Et sinon, sexuellement, ça roule ?


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, sexuellement, ça roule ?


"ça usine ? " on dit


----------



## sonnygirl (20 Décembre 2005)

Et ta soeur ?


----------



## reineman (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur ?



t'es la gorette de sonnyboy?
bah pitain!...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

Non ma gorette ne s'exprime pas comme celà.


----------



## reineman (20 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "ça usine ? " on dit


tiens y'a ton pote rezba qui m'a boulé rouge ..je crois que ca le gene que je te cause ..il doit etre love de toi....le satyre!


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2005)

tiens?
le dieu vivant a mis une fote d'aurtograf dans son titre...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

Oui j'ai trop tard, pouvais plus éditer...
 

Je dois être profondément polythéiste...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2005)

ben j'me suis demandé si t'avais pas fait exprès justement...
mais je pensais plutôt à de la mégalomanie...


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> tiens y'a ton pote rezba qui m'a boulé rouge ..je crois que ca le gene que je te cause ..il doit etre love de toi....le satyre!


tu radotes , tu me l'as déjà dit hier soir


----------



## sonnygirl (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être profondément polythéiste...



mouais...


----------



## reineman (20 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu radotes , tu me l'as déjà dit hier soir



j'en avais pas souvenance...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

Je l'aime bien moi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2005)

qui?
dieu?
chui perdu moi, c'n'importe quoi ici...


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

Ben remarque, c'est Sonny qu'a ouvert le thread, tu t'attendais à quoi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2005)

A de la poésie et de la délicatesse.
A des éclats de lumière dans des rires d'enfants nus dans les bois.
A du bonheur en croûte, comme le pâté...

Au lieu de ça, les pollueurs ont débarqué, c'est engueulade, photos d'excréments et compagnie...
rhala tout s'perd ma pôv'dame...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> photos d'excréments et compagnie...



Ben, dis le carrément, mon p'tit Bobby : "c'est un thread de me..."


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> A de la poésie et de la délicatesse.
> A des éclats de lumière dans des rires d'enfants nus dans les bois.
> A du bonheur en croûte, comme le pâté...
> 
> ...



N'empêche qu'il a raison.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche qu'il a raison.


bah comme d'hab.


tu m'as habitué à plus d'originalité dans tes propos. Ca, tout le monde le dit déjà!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Décembre 2005)

*C'EST DE LA *
MERDE !!!!


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

oui ... lui ...


----------



## quetzalk (20 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> A des éclats de lumière dans des rires d'enfants nus dans les bois.




WARNING : THIS POST MAY INCLUDE EXPLICIT CONTENT TALKING ABOUT NAKED CHILDREN AND FUTAL FALLS AS WELL AS FUCKING CRAPPY PICTURES - Flood warning alert level 4


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2005)

ah ben quand même!
j'ai cru que personne allait réagir!  

edit : et voila... vous devriez gnagnagna...


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> AMOK !!! Sort de ce corps !!! :affraid:



Que l'on me fasse allégeance, soit, mais jamais je ne l'ai exigé ! Pose la question aux bannis qui ont refusé, tu verras...


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pose la question aux bannis qui ont refusé, tu verras...


sa vas être dure si ils sont bannis


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

Il est observateur lui !!!


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est observateur lui !!!


logique!


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> logique!


n'empêche que l'Amok on l'entend plus trop du coup!!
Y fait moins l'mariole là!!

(et hop je m'casse vite fait ... )


----------

